# Lebensqualität während Inbetriebnahme



## Cmm (7 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich fertig mit meine Ausbildung als Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik.
Da mir alles was mit SPS Programierung zu tun hat viel Spass macht, wollte ich gerne eine Stelle in die Richtung suchen, auch wenn es ganz frisch und mit nur eine Berufsausbildung nicht so einfach sein wird.

Ich habe schon in Forum gelesen dass man auf die Inbetriebnahme viel unterwegs ist, viele Überstunden leiste, viele Probleme löschen muss und so weiter.
Dass es nicht einfach sein wird ist mir schön klar. Und eine Familie zu gründen habe in den nächsten Jahren nicht vor.

Was ich fragen wollte ist:
Wie läuft es mit Lebensqualität? Ich meine: Hotel. Wird bei der Firma gebucht oder kann man sich eins aussuchen? Flugzeugbesatzungen kriegen normalerweise vier Sterne Hotels, ist es auch bei euch so?

Was heisst eigentlich 100% Reisebereitschaft? Braucht man eine Wohnung in Deutschland oder kann man sich das sparen? Auf eine Bohrinsel arbeitet man in der Regel drei Wochen, dann kriegt man eine frei oder sowas. Läuft so auch bei euch oder ist man fertig in Dehli und fliegt man sofort nach Vladivostok?

Ich bedanke mich bei euch.
Entschuldigt ob dass schon diskutiert worden ist, habe ich gesucht und nichts gefunden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (8 August 2021)

Immer vier Sterne - mindestens. Und dann wirst du des Nachts wach weil es am Fenster klappert, du hast in deinem vier Sterne Hotel ein Zimmer ebenerdig. Und schaust aus dem "Fenster" und es sind dort die Ratten die sich dort tummeln. Darum auf Inbetriebnahme sehen, dass der Promillepegel immer entsprechend hoch ist und du auch bei solchen Beeinträchtigungen durchschlafen kannst. Was aber das kleinste Problem darstellt, wenn du das ein paar Wochen gemacht hast.


----------



## ducati (8 August 2021)

Lebensqualität hängt stark davon ab, was man selber draus macht.
Also schaut man sich nach der Arbeit noch ein Museum an oder macht Sport, oder geht man gleich nen Bier trinken... Die meisten machen sicher letzteres. Aber das ist jedem seine eigene Entscheidung.
Zu allen anderen Punkten: das hängt stark vom Arbeitgeber ab...


----------



## vollmi (8 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> .
> Zu allen anderen Punkten: das hängt stark vom Arbeitgeber ab...


und ein bisschen Verhandlungsgeschick. 
inbetriebsetzer mit Reisebereitschaft, sind ein wertvolles Gut (je effizienter je wertvoller). Sie können und sollten also durchaus ein paar Bedingungen stellen. 
heute macht es einem offenbar auch die steuerbehörde nicht einfach, den Trip etwas zu verlängern. Aber es gibt Möglichkeiten. 
ich schlage vor, es einfach mal zu machen, die Benefits dann bei Bedarf neu auszuhandeln.


----------



## Blockmove (8 August 2021)

Wie schon ducati schreibt, hängt Lebensqualität stark von Dir ab.
Mit dem Arbeitgeber kannst du die Bedingungen verhandeln (Hotel, Geld, Flug, Zeiten ....).
Der Rest hängt viel von dir und deinen Interessen ab.
Ich hab schon einige "Kategorien" kennengelernt

Drogenjunkies: Knapp über 30 Alkohol und Medikamentenabhängig ... Am Ende
Extremsportler: Der eine kommt aus Italien mit dem Rennrad, der andere aus Nürnberg zu Fuss
Wandernomaden: Haben keine Wohnung und leben im Wohnmobil oder gar Expeditionsmobil
Wissensjunkies: Besuchen alle Museen und Sehenswürdigkeiten im Umkreis und kennen nach drei Wochen meine Gegend besser als ich.
...
Du musst Teamplayer und Individualist gleichzeitig sein.
Bist du nur Teamplayer, dann verbringst du deine Abende mit Kollegen an der Bar und das ist nicht gut für die Leber.
Bist du nur Individualist, dann hast du ein schweres Leben auf der Baustelle.
Es gibt in der Branche auch genug arrogante Ar....

Meine Meinung:
Man kann extrem viel Lernen, fachlich und noch mehr menschlich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 August 2021)

Ich kann nach 15 Jahren Montage nur eins dazu sagen. Für die Lebensqualität ist man selber verantwortlich. Die hat auch nichts mit 3 oder 4 Sterne zu tun.

Als erstes sollte einem die Arbeit Spaß machen, man sollte sich gut in ein Team einfügen können und keinen Heulkrampf bekommen wenn man Mama mal vier Wochen nicht sieht. Und ein Improvisationstatent sollte man sein oder dann werden 😉


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (8 August 2021)

Eines hat die Lebensqualität bei der Inbetriebnahme extrem verbessert:
Internet.
Früher hattest Du ein Hotelzimmer, einen Fernseher, bei dem Du froh sein musstest, wenigstens ein englisch-sprachiges Programm zu haben.
Sight seeing hätte man machen können, nur liegen die Baustellen meist nicht da, wo es etwas zum anschauen gibt.
Zum Teil ist es auch viel zu gefährlich, als Europäer rauszugehen oder selbst Auto zu fahren.
Blieb also nur der Weg zur Hotelbar.

Heute kannst Du online Filme schauen, mit Freunden chatten, mit der Familie telefonieren usw.

Geld steigert zwar die Lebensqualität nicht, aber es macht die Umstände erträglich.
Wenn Du wirklich so viel unterwegs sein wirst, lass Dich nicht über den Tisch ziehen, sondern ordentlich bezahlen.

Das Thema Hotels ist immer spaßig, da kann man viel erleben.
Ich hatte schon top Hotels, habe aber auch schon bei "Urlaub auf dem Bauernhof" geschlafen.
In einem Hotel in Osteuropa saßen die Nutten schon im Frühstücksraum und haben zusammen mit den Kunden der letzten Nacht gefrühstückt.

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Hotel in jeder Firma etwas anders funktioniert:

Hotels werden von der Firma gebucht. Die Person, die das macht, denkt natürlich an die eigene Erfolgsprämie, und wird schauen, Dich so günstig wie möglich unterzubringen. Selber schuld, wer sich das gefallen lässt.

Mitarbeiter darf sich sein Hotel, bis zu einem gewissen Betrag, selber aussuchen. Wenn es um den Preis nichts vernünftiges gibt, legt der Chef noch was drauf. 

Im Ausland erlauben Firmen zum Teil noch Pauschalabrechnung. Du kassierst den Landessatz und zahlst Dein Hotel dann selber. Da kann man zum Teil richtig Geld machen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 August 2021)

Cmm schrieb:


> ... Flugzeugbesatzungen kriegen normalerweise vier Sterne Hotels ..



Romantik im Job? Gibt es das heute noch? Von diversen parasitären und schlupfloch-kriminellen Branchen mal abgesehen? Ich dachte, die Crew schläft heute abwechselnd ganz hinten im Höhenleitwerk?

Cmm, es ist auch stark davon abhängig, wo du hin gerätst. Ebenso ist Inbetriebnahme nicht gleich Inbetriebnahme. Ich würde sagen, je größer die Firma und je größer die Anlage, um so mehr wird von entsprechend vielen Leuten organisiert und vorbereitet. Bei kleineren Firmen und kleineren Anlagen stehst du völlig allein auf der Baustelle und suchst dir abends um 20 Uhr eine Unterkunft, möglichst ländlich und für 25€, weil es mal wieder unvorhergesehen länger gedauert hat.

In welcher Art Firma hast du denn deine Ausbildung gemacht?


Nachtrag zum ****Hotel:
Das sollte bei geplanten Übernachtung in Deutschland eigentlich der Standard sein. Wobei man sich oftmals fragt, wie manch eine Bruchbude die vier Sterne bekommen konnte. Wenn der Fahrstuhl nicht funktioniert, wenn im Treppenhaus offensichtlich mal ein Farbeimer umgefallen ist, im Zimmer der Putz von den Wänden fällt, Matratzen durchgelegen sind und die Beleuchtung und Möblierung an Frankensteins Verlies erinnert, dann ist man in einem Hotel inmitten einer Großstadt in Deutschland.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 August 2021)

> .. Flugzeugbesatzungen kriegen normalerweise vier Sterne Hotels ..


Auch bei Ryanair?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 August 2021)

Früher .. irgendein Hotel, abends an die Bar und lass krachen. Wochenlang wenn es sein musste 

Heute .. lieber ne Ferienwohnung weit vom Schuss. Vielleicht 1-2x in der Woche mit den Kollegen raus .. wenn überhaupt 

Früher waren wir aber auch 8-10 Kollegen. Heute max. 3 und sonst Fremdarbeiter.


----------



## Oberchefe (8 August 2021)

> Bist du nur Teamplayer, dann verbringst du deine Abende mit Kollegen an der Bar und das ist nicht gut für die Leber.



Wie sagte Hirschhausen: Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben


----------



## JSEngineering (8 August 2021)

Ich finde persönlich das Hotel(zimmer) am wenigsten wichtig... verschiedene Lösungsansätze wurden hier schon geschrieben.

Ich finde persönlich den Transport am Wichtigsten heutzutage. Und die zugehörige Arbeitszeitregelung. 14h Flug in der Holzklasse bei sofortiger Erscheinungspflicht bei Ankunft auf der Baustelle und Reisezeit wird nur bis 8h bezahlt. Ach ja: und da Du ja während der Reisezeit nicht arbeitest, kannst Du ja die Unterlagen XY vorbereiten.

Das ist so ziemlich der ungünstigste, aber trotzdem realistische Fall.

Auch hier kann man ggf. verhandeln, z.B. Business-Class, dafür dann aber keine Abrechnung von Arbeitszeit. Dafür bist Du aber entspannt und ausgeschlafen am Ziel.

Zuverlässiger Fahrer vor Ort oder jeden Tag ein Taxi suchen, das in halsbrecherischer Geschwindigkeit mit ausgeschlagenen Stoßdämpfern über Schlaglochpisten jagt?

Im Hotel bist Du quasi nur zum Duschen, Schlafen, Frühstücken. So lange es sauber und heile ist, spielen die Sterne keine Rolle, denn laut und unbequem kann auch ein 5* Hotel sein, aber eine kleine Stube mit Familienanschluß ohne Sterne kann manchmal deutlich mehr wert sein. Vor allem: gibt es zu Deiner Aufstehzeit schon (gutes) Frühstück? Manch einen interessiert das nicht, weil er eh nicht frühstückt, für andere ist das essentiell...

Das Hotel ist deutlich weniger wichtig als
Lust am Job
Arbeitszeit / Streßpegel
Vergütung
Transport


----------



## Captain Future (8 August 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> 14h Flug in der Holzklasse bei sofortiger Erscheinungspflicht bei Ankunft auf der Baustelle und Reisezeit wird nur bis 8h bezahlt.


Ok wer das macht ist selber Schuld.
Ich hatte auch mal einen Kunden der wollte meine Wartezeit in Hongkong auf den Anschlußflug nicht bezahlen.
Aber nicht mit mir.... Mein Taxameter läuft wenn die Haustür hinter mir ins Schloss fällt und stoppt wenn ich die Türe wieder öffne.


----------



## JSEngineering (8 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ok wer das macht ist selber Schuld.


Viele machen das “sofortige Erscheinen“ freiwillig mit, weil sie es für Ihre Pflicht halten oder aber die Kollegen/Kunden dumm gucken, wenn der Flug um 10 Uhr ankommt und man nicht sofort bei der IBN auftaucht.

Die Reisezeitregelungen werden kreativer, je kleiner die Firmen sind. Argumentation: Das bezahlt uns der Kunde nicht, wenn wir die Reisezeit voll abrechnen.


----------



## Heinileini (8 August 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wie sagte Hirschhausen: Die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben


Oder, wie man früher (vor Herrn Hirschhausens Äusserung?) sagte, wenn jemand beim tief ins Glas schauen auch noch hustete:
Raus mit der Lunge! Platz für die Leber!


----------



## Cmm (8 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Man kann extrem viel Lernen, fachlich und noch mehr menschlich.


Da bin ich mir ganz sicher.



AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Im Ausland erlauben Firmen zum Teil noch Pauschalabrechnung. Du kassierst den Landessatz und zahlst Dein Hotel dann selber. Da kann man zum Teil richtig Geld machen.


Steuern... Darüber könnte man auch ein Thema ersellen.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die Crew schläft heute abwechselnd ganz hinten im Höhenleitwerk?


Am Zielort wird die Crew abgelöst und zum Hotel gefahren. Abhängig von Flugdauer und Fluggesselschaft mal drei, mal vier Tage Pause und dann zurück. Nicht bei Kurzstecke, sondern America oder Asien Fluge, meine ich.



JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ich finde persönlich den Transport am Wichtigsten heutzutage.
> 
> Auch hier kann man ggf. verhandeln, z.B. Business-Class, dafür dann aber keine Abrechnung von Arbeitszeit. Dafür bist Du aber entspannt und ausgeschlafen am Ziel.


Das ist auch sehr Interessant. Kostet Business-Class aber wesentlich mehr.


----------



## s_kraut (8 August 2021)

Wie die Vorredner schon angeschnitten haben, ein Stück Planungshoheit hat durchaus seine Vorzüge.
Wenn man ein sch...ss-Hotel erwischt und deswegen sauer auf die Sekretärin sein muss, ist das schade. Wenn man selber gebucht hat, dann ist es halt so.
Hab schon beide Enden der Hotelskala sondiert.....im Container und es bleiben 30€ von der Pauschale übrig. Oder man rechnet halt nach Rechnung ab, verdient dabei weniger aber hat halt seine echte Ruhe. Oder bucht für die Innenstadt weil man was sehen will und steht dann 1,5h morgens und abends im Stau und sieht trotzdem nix, weil es mal wieder länger gedauert hat.

Man lernt dann schon seinen Lebensweg kennen und was taugt oder nicht.


----------



## Captain Future (9 August 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Viele machen das “sofortige Erscheinen“ freiwillig mit, weil sie es für Ihre Pflicht halten oder aber die Kollegen/Kunden dumm gucken, wenn der Flug um 10 Uhr ankommt und man nicht sofort bei der IBN auftaucht.
> 
> Die Reisezeitregelungen werden kreativer, je kleiner die Firmen sind. Argumentation: Das bezahlt uns der Kunde nicht, wenn wir die Reisezeit voll abrechnen.



Das sofortige Erscheinen liegt ja nur an der eigenen Planung. Muß man halt mal einen Tag vorher anreisen.
Und wer sich seine Zeit nicht bezahlen lässt ob große oder kleine Firma ist selber Schuld. 

Denke das machen viele Freiberufler oder Selbstständige…. aber ok das ist dann die eigene Entscheidung
Aber bei Angestellten geht das garnicht.


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Muß man halt mal einen Tag vorher anreisen.


was dann halt Sonntag ist...


----------



## Captain Future (9 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> was dann halt Sonntag ist...


Vielleicht... alles eine Sache der Planung. 

Aber wer ein Problem hat mit Samstag, Sonntag, Feiertag oder anderen Tag der soll sich einen 
Bürostuhl-Job suchen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> was dann halt Sonntag ist...


Ich bin früher öfters Sonntag angereist. Ist doch wunderbar, 8-10 Stunden Auto fahren, Radio hören, ist super bezahlt + Zuschlag + steuervergünstigt. Noch leichter kann man sein Geld doch nicht verdienen.


----------



## vollmi (9 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich bin früher öfters Sonntag angereist. Ist doch wunderbar, 8-10 Stunden Auto fahren, Radio hören, ist super bezahlt + Zuschlag + steuervergünstigt. Noch leichter kann man sein Geld doch nicht verdienen.



Wird lustig wenn man in ein Land reist, in dem Freitag Feiertag ist. Und der Mitarbeiter meint, tja Samstag und Sonntagzuschlag schreib ich trotzdem auf, auch wenn ich Freitag auch nicht arbeite.
Da hab ich dann auch gefragt ob er Freitag Samstag und Sonntag frei machen will und wir dann einfach n Monat länger bleiben, war im dann auch nicht so recht


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Vielleicht... alles eine Sache der Planung.


ja... Samstag Rückreise von Baustelle A, Sonntag Anreise zur Baustelle B...



Cmm schrieb:


> Was heisst eigentlich 100% Reisebereitschaft? Braucht man eine Wohnung in Deutschland oder kann man sich das sparen?



Oft planen halt andere für einen...


----------



## Benjamin (9 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich bin früher öfters Sonntag angereist. Ist doch wunderbar, 8-10 Stunden Auto fahren, Radio hören, ist super bezahlt + Zuschlag + steuervergünstigt. Noch leichter kann man sein Geld doch nicht verdienen.



Kurze Frage:
Wie ist das bei euch so geregelt mit Arbeiten an Sonntagen und Feiertagen? War früher (bis vor 3 Jahren) kein Problem bei uns und ist auch zum großen Teil gerne gemacht worden, da 100 % Zuschlag. Und oft ist man in Gegenden, wo man lieber arbeitet und schaut, dass man so schnell wie möglich wieder wegkommt.

Inzwischen wird aber arbeiten an Sonn-/Feiertagen verboten mit Verweis auf das Arbeitszeitschutzgesetz. Gibt dann aber ständig Diskussionen mit anderen Firmen und natürlich dem Kunden.

Da Autofahren als Arbeit zählt ist das inzwischen auch unterbunden. Nur Taxi/Bahn/Fliegen ist zulässig.

Was ist da die Handhabung bei euren Firmen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 August 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Da Autofahren als Arbeit zählt ist das inzwischen auch unterbunden.


Das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht. Oder glaubst du ich fahre 10 Stunden nach Ungarn für lau?


----------



## JSEngineering (9 August 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das sofortige Erscheinen liegt ja nur an der eigenen Planung. Muß man halt mal einen Tag vorher anreisen.
> Und wer sich seine Zeit nicht bezahlen lässt ob große oder kleine Firma ist selber Schuld.
> 
> Denke das machen viele Freiberufler oder Selbstständige…. aber ok das ist dann die eigene Entscheidung
> Aber bei Angestellten geht das garnicht.


meine Erfahrung sagt, dass das gerade bei Angestellten vorkommt.
der Freiberufler hat den Schneid, nein zu sagen.
Auch bei einem Kunden gerade, der Service-Techniker ist stolz, nach 10 Stunden Autofahrt sofort noch eine 12 Stunden-Schicht dran zu hängen und möglichst noch eine Teilstecke wieder zurückzufahren. Aber Herzprobleme.... Aber er tut das ja für die Firma...


----------



## Benjamin (9 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das halte ich mal für ein Gerücht. Oder glaubst du ich fahre 10 Stunden nach Ungarn für lau?



Nein - sage ich ja auch nicht. Wo hast du das rausgelesen?
'Früher' war Sonn-/Feiertagsarbeit gut verdientes Geld.

Wird bei uns aber inzwischen Verboten mit Verweis auf das Arbeitszeitschutzgesetz.

Wie ist die Lage dort bei euch?


----------



## vollmi (9 August 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Nein - sage ich ja auch nicht. Wo hast du das rausgelesen?
> 'Früher' war Sonn-/Feiertagsarbeit gut verdientes Geld.
> 
> Wird bei uns aber inzwischen Verboten mit Verweis auf das Arbeitszeitschutzgesetz.



Wie ist dass denn mit dem arbeitsschutzgesetz im Ausland?
Da wird ja dann z.b Freitag nicht gearbeitet, aber Samstag Sonntag sind normale Arbeitstage. Kürzt ihr dann aufgrund des arbeitsschutzes auf eine viertagewoche?


----------



## Benjamin (9 August 2021)

Auch im Ausland gilt ja erst mal das deutsche Gesetz. Kann je nach Land noch durch lokale Gesetze verschärft werden (z.B.  Belgien max 43 oder 48 h pro Woche!).
In arabischen Ländern gilt dann der Freitag als Sonntag


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 August 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Inzwischen wird aber arbeiten an Sonn-/Feiertagen verboten mit Verweis auf das Arbeitszeitschutzgesetz. Gibt dann aber ständig Diskussionen mit anderen Firmen und natürlich dem Kunden.


Die meisten wesentlichen Umbauten finden bei uns an Sonn- und Feiertagen statt. Wir müssen uns halt auch danach richten, wann die Anlagen stehen.


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

Das Arbeitszeitgesetz sagt ja nicht, dass man nicht am Sonntag arbeiten darf...









						BMAS - Arbeitszeitgesetz
					






					www.bmas.de
				




Grundsätzlich gibt es eine maximale Zeit am Stück, danach minimale Zeit Pause. Zeit Pro Woche, Monat, Halbjahr dürfen auch nicht überschritten werden. Ob Fahrzeit (Auto, Taxi, Flugzeug) jetzt dazu zählt ist Auslegungssache.

Selbst wenn man alle Ausnahmen zieht, max 12h darf gearbeitet werden (+1h Pause) danach mindestens 11h Ruhezeit...

also 6h Arbeit, 1h Pause, 6h Arbeit, 11h Pause...


----------



## holgermaik (9 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die meisten wesentlichen Umbauten finden bei uns an Sonn- und Feiertagen statt. Wir müssen uns halt auch danach richten, wann die Anlagen stehen.


Was durch das Arbeitszeitgesetz auch möglich ist. Problematisch ist es bei kompletten Neubauten.


----------



## holgermaik (9 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ob Fahrzeit (Auto, Taxi, Flugzeug) jetzt dazu zählt ist Auslegungssache


Wenn ich selber mit dem Auto fahre ist es ganz klar Arbeitszeit. Bin ich Beifahrer ist es Ruhezeit. (Genauso bei Flugzeug..) Dazu gibt es meherer Urteile.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 August 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Wenn ich selber mit dem Auto fahre ist es ganz klar Arbeitszeit. Bin ich Beifahrer ist es Ruhezeit. (Genauso bei Flugzeug..) Dazu gibt es meherer Urteile.


Bei uns wird jeder voll bezahlt, egal ob Beifahrer, Flugzeug usw...


----------



## holgermaik (9 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei uns wird jeder voll bezahlt, egal ob Beifahrer, Flugzeug usw...


Es geht ja auch nicht um die Bezahlung, sondern ob Fahrzeit als Arbeitszeit zählt und somit die max. 12h beeinflusst.


----------



## PN/DP (9 August 2021)

In meiner selbständigen Zeit fand ich immer Anlagen-Erweiterungen/Umbauten problematisch. Wenn man da einen Anlagenfahrer braucht, der mal das eine oder andere Einschalten und die Tests und Abnahmen am WE machen kann. In der Woche darf man die 24/5-Anlage nicht stören und am Wochenende darf der Anlagenfahrer aus gewerkschaftlichen Gründen nur 4x im Jahr arbeiten...

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 August 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht um die Bezahlung, sondern ob Fahrzeit als Arbeitszeit zählt und somit die max. 12h beeinflusst.


Ok, ich hatte dich missverstanden. Das stimmt so natürlich 👍


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Was durch das Arbeitszeitgesetz auch möglich ist. Problematisch ist es bei kompletten Neubauten.





> Doch auch wenn das Interesse der Allgemeinheit die Arbeit an Sonn- und Feiertagen notwendig macht – die Interessen der davon Betroffenen sind genauso wichtig und werden vom Arbeitszeitgesetz berücksichtigt. So muss jede und jeder Beschäftigte an mindestens 15 Sonntagen im Jahr frei haben.





> Auch das dient den Beschäftigten: Wer an einem Sonntag
> arbeitet, muss an einem Werktag innerhalb von zwei Wochen
> frei haben. Länger ist diese Frist bei Diensten an Feiertagen, die
> auf einen Werktag fallen: Hier beträgt sie acht Wochen.





> Die Tarifpartner können in bestimmten Bereichen die Anzahl
> der freien Sonntage im Jahr verringern:





> Tarifpartner können die Zahl der Ersatzruhetage verringern



...


----------



## Benjamin (9 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Das Arbeitszeitgesetz sagt ja nicht, dass man nicht am Sonntag arbeiten darf...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh - doch - genau das sagt das
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/arbzg/__9.html


> (1) Arbeitnehmer dürfen an Sonn- und gesetzlichen Feiertagen von 0 bis 24 Uhr nicht beschäftigt werden.



Da gibt es dann natürlich wieder Ausnahmen davon. Mich würde interessieren, welche Ausnahmen da bei euch geltend gemacht werden. Mein AG stellt sich da ein wenig stur.


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Ehh - doch - genau das sagt das
> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/arbzg/__9.html
> 
> 
> Da gibt es dann natürlich wieder Ausnahmen davon. Mich würde interessieren, welche Ausnahmen da bei euch geltend gemacht werden. Mein AG stellt sich da ein wenig stur.


in der Brochure stehen doch die ganzen Ausnahmen drinn. und das sind so viele, dass es quasi jeder darf...

u.a.:


> Mit Produktionsarbeiten dürfen Arbeitnehmerinnen und Arbeitnehmer ebenfalls an Sonn- und Feiertagen beschäftigt werden, wenn es wegen des damit verbundenen Aufwands wenig Sinn machte, die Produktion zu unterbrechen. Konkret: wenn bei einer Unterbrechung der Produktion mehr Personal nötig ist, um Produktionseinrichtungen instandzuhalten und zu reinigen, den vollen werktäglichen Betrieb vorzubereiten oder die Funktionsfähigkeit von Datennetzen und Rechnersystemen aufrechtzuerhalten, als bei einer durchgehenden Produktion.


----------



## holgermaik (9 August 2021)

Für Umbauten, Reparaturen, Retrofit usw. 
Para. 10 Abs. 1 Punkt 14
(Wiederinbetriebnahme)


----------



## Benjamin (9 August 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Für Umbauten, Reparaturen, Retrofit usw.
> Para. 10 Abs. 1 Punkt 14
> (Wiederinbetriebnahme)



Ja - danke

Den Punkt hatten wir - also die die auch rausfahren - auch schon einmal angemerkt.
Bei uns geht es aber meistens um Inbetriebnahmen von Neuanlagen oder größeren Serviceeinsätzen mit mehreren Tagen bis Wochen Dauer.
Laut Personalabteilung und Rechtsanwalt könnte man da aber keine Begründung für Arbeit an Sonn-/Feiertagen ableiten.


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Ja - danke
> 
> Den Punkt hatten wir - also die die auch rausfahren - auch schon einmal angemerkt.
> Bei uns geht es aber meistens um Inbetriebnahmen von Neuanlagen oder größeren Serviceeinsätzen mit mehreren Tagen bis Wochen Dauer.
> Laut Personalabteilung und Rechtsanwalt könnte man da aber keine Begründung für Arbeit an Sonn-/Feiertagen ableiten.


suchst Du Argumente dafür oder dagegen? Grundsätzlich entscheidet das Gewerbeaufsichstamt, und die sind in der Regel kulant.



> Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland erhalten
> Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, sagt man. Aber Konkurrenz
> kann auch das Geschäft erheblich beeinträchtigen – etwa wenn
> die Produktionsbedingungen der Konkurrenz wesentlich
> ...



aber grundsätzlich halte ich nichts davon, 8 Wochen am Stück ohne freien Tag 12h pro Tag durchzuarbeiten... Das gibt nur böses Blut zwischen allen Beteiligten. Und führt auch NICHT dazu, dass die Anlage schneller ordentlich läuft...

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

und im Zweifel sollen halt die Chefs rausfahren, für die gilt das Arbeitszeitgesetz nicht:



> Ausgenommene Beschäftigungsgruppen
> Nicht anzuwenden ist das Arbeitszeitgesetz auf
> •
> leitende Angestellte (im Sinne des § 5 Abs. 3 des Betriebsverfassungsgesetzes) sowie Chefärztinnen und Chefärzte,
> ...


----------



## Benjamin (9 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> suchst Du Argumente dafür oder dagegen? Grundsätzlich entscheidet das Gewerbeaufsichstamt, und die sind in der Regel kulant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir - suchen Argument *FÜR* Arbeiten an den Sonntagen/Feiertagen. Gründe gibt es da viele- Ist oft gefordert vom Kunden anderen Firmen, man will die Zeit nutzen, es wird sehr gut vergütet, meistens kann man eh nichts anderes machen, usw.
Nein sagen konnte man schon immer - nur jetzt haben wir nicht mehr die Option Ja zu sagen




ducati schrieb:


> und im Zweifel sollen halt die Chefs rausfahren, für die gilt das Arbeitszeitgesetz nicht:



Ja - hatten wir auch schon versucht damit aufzugleisen. Bei uns hat die IBN zum Beispiel oft den Charakter einer Koordination und Überwachung. Wir haben versucht das so zu begründen, dass wir dann draußen eher leitende Angestellte sind (IBN Techniker von uns + lokales Personal für die Arbeit). Aber auch da ist von der Personalabteilung und Rechtanwalt gesagt worden, das könnte man nicht herleiten.


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Wir - suchen Argument *FÜR* Arbeiten an den Sonntagen/Feiertagen. Gründe gibt es da viele- Ist oft gefordert vom Kunden anderen Firmen, man will die Zeit nutzen, es wird sehr gut vergütet, meistens kann man eh nichts anderes machen, usw.
> Nein sagen konnte man schon immer - nur jetzt haben wir nicht mehr die Option Ja zu sagen


Entscheiden, ob es rechtmäßig ist oder nicht, macht ja nicht die Personalabteilung oder der Rechtsanwalt, sondern das Gewerbeaufsichtsamt. Sicherlich kann es aber im Unternehmen z.B. durch Tarifvertrag nicht gewollt sein. Also nen gut begründeten Antrag ans Gewerbeaufsichtsamt schicken, dann genehmigen die das auch. Im Übrigen *MUSS* man das anmelden, wenn man Sonntag arbeitet!

Ansonsten kenn ich die Diskussion auch, Kunde/Chef will keine Überstundenzuschläge und keine Wochenendzuschläge zahlen und man sitzt im Ukumukuland nach 40 Wochenstunden rum und wartet, dass endlich die nächste Woche beginnt... Und am Ende sitzt man dort doppelt so lange fest und kommt nicht nach Hause und hat nur das halbe Geld auf der Tasche...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ansonsten kenn ich die Diskussion auch, Kunde/Chef will keine Überstundenzuschläge und keine Wochenendzuschläge zahlen und man sitzt im Ukumukuland nach 40 Wochenstunden rum und wartet, dass endlich die nächste Woche beginnt... Und am Ende sitzt man dort doppelt so lange fest und kommt nicht nach Hause und hat nur das halbe Geld auf der Tasche...



40h Montagewoche, da kann ich auch gleich zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Benjamin (9 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 40h Montagewoche, da kann ich auch gleich zu Hause bleiben.


Ja - richtig ätzend wird es da in einigen Ländern - z.B. Belgien oder Venezuela
Da gibt es sehr geringe maximal erlaubte Arbeitszeiten. Geht dann so weit, dass unsere Kunden das beobachten und den Zutritt zu ihren Anlagen unterbinden ... Da sitzt man dann Sa/So im Hotel.


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> 40h Montagewoche, da kann ich auch gleich zu Hause bleiben.





Benjamin schrieb:


> Ja - richtig ätzend wird es da in einigen Ländern - z.B. Belgien oder Venezuela
> Da gibt es sehr geringe maximal erlaubte Arbeitszeiten. Geht dann so weit, dass unsere Kunden das beobachten und den Zutritt zu ihren Anlagen unterbinden ... Da sitzt man dann Sa/So im Hotel.


Ja, Problem ist halt, dass es in der Regel keine ordentliche finanzielle "Entschädigung" dafür gibt, dass man ewig nicht zu Hause ist. Entweder man hat halt nen ordentliches Grundgehalt verhandelt oder es "lohnt" sich halt nur mit Überstunden. Wenn man die dann nicht machen darf, ist man angearscht.
Für Terminplan, Projektablauf, Kundenabstimmung ist ja Chef/Projektleiter verantwortlich, d.h. es sollte ja vorher klar sein, was in dem Land/ bei dem Kunden geht und was nicht


----------



## s_kraut (9 August 2021)

Sonntag Abend anreisen ist doch super, Sonntagszuschlag etc. 

Aber nicht vergessen max. 6 Tage am Stück arbeiten!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 August 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Ja - richtig ätzend wird es da in einigen Ländern - z.B. Belgien oder Venezuela
> Da gibt es sehr geringe maximal erlaubte Arbeitszeiten. Geht dann so weit, dass unsere Kunden das beobachten und den Zutritt zu ihren Anlagen unterbinden ... Da sitzt man dann Sa/So im Hotel.


Als ich in Belgien war, war das kein Thema. Es gab zwar 5000 andere Vorschriften aber Arbeitszeit war egal. In Bayern hat mich mal der Pförtner stramm stehen lassen weil ich 10h und 15 Minuten auf der Baustelle war. 

Man kann es auch übertreiben


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Aber nicht vergessen max. 6 Tage am Stück arbeiten!


Ich war der Meinung, wenn man Montag anfängt darf man 19 Tage am Stück arbeiten, danach muss man die Sonntage ausgleichen... und irgendwann auf die durchschnittlichen 8h ausgleichen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 August 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Wir - suchen Argument *FÜR* Arbeiten an den Sonntagen/Feiertagen. Gründe gibt es da viele- Ist oft gefordert vom Kunden anderen Firmen, man will die Zeit nutzen, es wird sehr gut vergütet, meistens kann man eh nichts anderes machen, usw.
> Nein sagen konnte man schon immer - nur jetzt haben wir nicht mehr die Option Ja zu sagen
> 
> 
> ...


Benjamin,
ich habe das Gefühl das eurer AG einfach die Zulagen
ein Dorn im Auge sind. Vielleicht könnt ihr als AN die
Ansprüche runterschrauben und vielleicht auf 25%
begrenzen. Ist ja immer ein geben und nehmen.


----------



## s_kraut (9 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich war der Meinung, wenn man Montag anfängt darf man 19 Tage am Stück arbeiten, danach muss man die Sonntage ausgleichen... und irgendwann auf die durchschnittlichen 8h ausgleichen...


geil


----------



## ducati (9 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> geil


Ja, m.M. ist zwei Wochenenden durcharbeiten und dann ein verlängertes Wochenende frei (also 18 Tage arbeiten 3 Tage frei) vom Arbeitszeitgesetz dauerhaft abgedeckt. Nur halt nicht dauerhaft mit 12h am Tag...
Nur würd ich das jetzt auch nicht ewig so machen wollen...


----------



## s_kraut (9 August 2021)

Ja ok von mir aus, wäre mir persönlich auch manchmal lieber irgendwo in der Pampa, Gas geben und wieder heim.....

Aber bei uns ist die Vorgabe so: max. 10h/d, max. 6d/w-->max 60h/w, Ausgleich in Freizeit (100%) oder €€ (125%) innerhalb 6 Monaten.
Sonntag/Feiertag vor Ort =150% €€, dh. 100% Stunden aufs Konto, 50% direkt ausgezahlt.

aktive Reisezeit (Auto, Fahrrad..)=Arbeitszeit mit og. Zeitendeckelung
passive Reisezeit (Taxi, Fähre, Bahn, Flieger..) wird als Arbeitszeit bezahlt aber fällt nicht in die og. Deckelung. Weil kann ja nicht viel schief gehen.

Wenn man also daheim abgeholt wird und irgendwo hin verschleppt wird dann darf man 6 Tage vor Ort schaffen ohne dass die Reisezeit das einschränkt <--> wenn man selber fährt und auf der Autobahn kämpft, dann gilt die Deckelung.
Weil wir wollen nicht mitverantworten wenn einer überarbeitet oder übernächtigt auf der Autobahn in ein Stauende rauscht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ja ok von mir aus, wäre mir persönlich auch manchmal lieber irgendwo in der Pampa, Gas geben und wieder heim.....
> 
> Aber bei uns ist die Vorgabe so: max. 10h/d, max. 6d/w-->max 60h/w, Ausgleich in Freizeit (100%) oder €€ (125%) innerhalb 6 Monaten.
> Sonntag/Feiertag vor Ort =150% €€
> ...


Bei uns wird einfach solange gearbeitet bis es läuft. Auf Einzelschicksale können wir keine Rücksicht nehmen 🙈😉


----------



## s_kraut (9 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei uns wird einfach solange gearbeitet bis es läuft. Auf Einzelschicksale können wir keine Rücksicht nehmen 🙈😉


Ja doch, wir hatten einen der ins Stauende gerauscht ist mit Todesfolge. Ob es wegen Müdigkeit oder Überarbeitung war oder ob er Handy gespielt hat, weiß niemand - aber seit dem ist die Personalleitung hyperaktiv.

Bin inzwischen so weit dass die Straf/Drohmails wg. 10h-Regelung vom Chef von meinem Chef kommen  🤠


----------



## jensemann (10 August 2021)

Bei uns wird Arbeits- und Reisezeit getrennt auf dem Stundenzettel vermerkt. Ob die Reisezeit vom Kunden bezahlt wird, regelt der Chef mit dem Kunden, die AN bekommen sie als Arbeitszeit angerechnet. Auf der Baustelle wird so lange gearbeitet, wie der Kunde das will oder die Vernunft zulässt. Entsprechend werden die Stunden geschrieben. Bei IBN beginnt und endet die Arbeitszeit an der Haustür. Die Firma bucht im Voraus Hotel am Einsatzort, vor Ort kann man sich dann umschauen obs was besseres/günstigeres gibt. Die Reiskostenpauschale reicht eigentlich immer.
Einige Kollegen, die nur um die Welt tingeln für IBN und dergleichen, haben Auto und eigene Wohnung zum Teil wieder aufgegeben und sind bei Mutti wieder eingezogen. Die paar Tage im Jahr wo sie zu Hause sind, kann man auch ein Auto mieten, wenn mans braucht. Das macht man zwar nicht ewig, aber für ein paar Jahre geht das schon und man ne Menge Geld sparen.
Das Zeitkonto wird jährlich abgerechnet, alles was über +150h wird bezahlt, was unter -50h ist, wird ersatzlos gestrichen(restlicher Urlaub wird angerechnet). Dafür werden Zeiten ohne Einsätze beim Kunden normal bezahlt. Zum Beispiel letztes Jahr wegen Corona Einsatz beim Kunden ausgefallen -> 3 Monate bei voller Bezahlung zu Hause.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ja doch, wir hatten einen der ins Stauende gerauscht ist mit Todesfolge. Ob es wegen Müdigkeit oder Überarbeitung war oder ob er Handy gespielt hat, weiß niemand


Das passt aber irgendwie nicht ins Thema Inbetriebnahme / Stunden / Überstunden / Regelungen....


----------



## ducati (10 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das passt aber irgendwie nicht ins Thema Inbetriebnahme / Stunden / Überstunden / Regelungen....


Doch ich finde schon... Nach 12h Inbetriebnahme noch 600km nach Hause zu fahren, find ich schon abundzu grenzwertig

oder halt 600km zum Kunden - 10h arbeiten - 600km nach Hause fahren.

oder 600km zum ersten Kunden - 10h arbeiten - 600km zum nächsten Kunden - wieder 10h arbeiten und das über mehrere Tage...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 August 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Doch ich finde schon... Nach 12h Inbetriebnahme noch 600km nach Hause zu fahren, find ich schon abundzu grenzwertig
> 
> oder halt 600km zum Kunden - 10h arbeiten - 600km nach Hause fahren.
> 
> oder 600km zum ersten Kunden - 10h arbeiten - 600km zum nächsten Kunden - wieder 10h arbeiten und das über mehrere Tage...


Das liegt aber in der Eigenverantwortung von jedem selber. Wenn ich nicht mehr kann dann bleibe ich stehen und suche mir
ein Hotel als Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.

Und das Unfälle wegen Handy am Steuer passieren wundert auch keinen mehr. Ich sehe wenn ich unterwegs bin alle 10 Minuten
jemand mit dem Handy an der Hand oder mit dem Blick nach unten weil sie Emails schreiben. Das ist aber ein globales Problem und nicht
ein Problem von Monteuren, Arbeitgebern...


----------



## JesperMP (10 August 2021)

Irgendwie kommt mir der ganze Thread komisch vor. Keine Arbeit am Wochenende? In meinem Geschäft wird genau am Wochenende (*) Service und Wartung durchgeführt. Im Normalfall läuft die Produktion rund um die Uhr in drei Schichten. Es bleibt nur noch das Wochenende für Wartungsarbeiten.
Dazu gehört meines Wissens auch Deutschland.

*. meistens jeden zweite Wochenende.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir der ganze Thread komisch vor. Keine Arbeit am Wochenende? In meinem Geschäft wird genau am Wochenende (*) Service und Wartung durchgeführt. Im Normalfall läuft die Produktion rund um die Uhr in drei Schichten. Es bleibt nur noch das Wochenende für Wartungsarbeiten.
> Dazu gehört meines Wissens auch Deutschland.
> 
> *. meistens jeden zweite Wochenende.


Geht mir genauso


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die meisten wesentlichen Umbauten finden bei uns an Sonn- und Feiertagen statt. Wir müssen uns halt auch danach richten, wann die Anlagen stehen.


----------



## Holzmichl (10 August 2021)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir der ganze Thread komisch vor. Keine Arbeit am Wochenende? In meinem Geschäft wird genau am Wochenende (*) Service und Wartung durchgeführt. Im Normalfall läuft die Produktion rund um die Uhr in drei Schichten. Es bleibt nur noch das Wochenende für Wartungsarbeiten.
> Dazu gehört meines Wissens auch Deutschland.


Genauso kenn ich das auch.
-> Maximal möglich vorbereiten
-> Evtl Freitag Abend Umbau starten und/oder sichern
-> Samstag Umbau Elektrisch+Mechanisch + IBN Programm
-> Sonntag IBN fertig machen - geplant oder wenn der Samstag nicht gereicht hat
-> Montag früh starten mit der Frühschicht, falls irgendwelche Fehler auftauchen.

Arbeitszeittechnisch braucht man nur eine rechtmäßige Begründung, damit ist aber ein Umbau außerhalb der Produktionszeit abgedeckt.
Ausgleich der Stunden versteht sich von selbst. Wenn es Freitag Abend zu spät geworden ist, erst nach 11h Pause Start für den Programmierer.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (10 August 2021)

Lebenskwalität... mittlerweile, schon länger, mach ich es wie ich will. Such selbst Hotel, mach mein sport, nur durch die Woche arbeiten (klappt gut). Leck mich am Arsch.. hab genugend Scheiß mitgemacht.


----------



## wee (10 August 2021)

Habe auch 10 Jahre mit dauerhaft ueber 250 Tage im Aussendienst hinter mir (weltweit), das war von mir aber auch so gewollt.

Mittlerweile plane ich meine Einsaetze auch komplett selber, Anreise, Abreise, Hotel und Transport.

Fertig bin ich, wenn ich denke und zur naechsten Baustelle geht es, wenn ich dazwischen etwas Pause hatte.


----------



## ducati (11 August 2021)

Ja, mittlerweile hat sich glaub rumgesprochen, dass es am besten läuft, wenn man den Automatisierer mal eigenständig machen lässt 😊


----------



## electronics1 (11 August 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Wenn ich selber mit dem Auto fahre ist es ganz klar Arbeitszeit. Bin ich Beifahrer ist es Ruhezeit. (Genauso bei Flugzeug..) Dazu gibt es meherer Urteile.


Bin ich Beifahrer, ist es ebenfalls Arbeitszeit.
Begründung: Ruhezeit ist gleichzusetzen mit Freizeit, und in meiner Freizeit bin ich sicher NICHT mit betrieblichen Dingen beschäftigt, egal welcher Art. Beifahrer zu sein, ist Zeitaufwand zu Berufszwecken, somit wird diese Zeit bezahlt. BASTA.


----------



## Matze001 (11 August 2021)

electronics1 schrieb:


> Bin ich Beifahrer, ist es ebenfalls Arbeitszeit.
> Begründung: Ruhezeit ist gleichzusetzen mit Freizeit, und in meiner Freizeit bin ich sicher NICHT mit betrieblichen Dingen beschäftigt, egal welcher Art. Beifahrer zu sein, ist Zeitaufwand zu Berufszwecken, somit wird diese Zeit bezahlt. BASTA.


Ich glaube es geht hier nicht darum ob die Zeit bezahlt wird, sondern ob deine "Uhr tickt" bezüglich der max. Tätigkeitszeit an diesem Tag.
Wurde vorher im Beitrag schon irgendwo breit getreten.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2021)

electronics1 schrieb:


> Bin ich Beifahrer, ist es ebenfalls Arbeitszeit.
> Begründung: Ruhezeit ist gleichzusetzen mit Freizeit, und in meiner Freizeit bin ich sicher NICHT mit betrieblichen Dingen beschäftigt, egal welcher Art. Beifahrer zu sein, ist Zeitaufwand zu Berufszwecken, somit wird diese Zeit bezahlt. BASTA.





Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es geht hier nicht darum ob die Zeit bezahlt wird, sondern ob deine "Uhr tickt" bezüglich der max. Tätigkeitszeit an diesem Tag.
> Wurde vorher im Beitrag schon irgendwo breit getreten.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



trifft beides zu, auch 6 Stunden Beifahrer sein ist  auch Anstrengend,
nicht für jeden ist Autofahren ein Hobby.


----------



## s_kraut (11 August 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es geht hier nicht darum ob die Zeit bezahlt wird, sondern ob deine "Uhr tickt" bezüglich der max. Tätigkeitszeit an diesem Tag.
> Wurde vorher im Beitrag schon irgendwo breit getreten.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Passive Reisezeit (Beifahrer, Fahrt im Zug als Passagier,...) = bezahlte Arbeitszeit und gleichzeitig Ruhezeit was die gesetzliche Anforderung angeht, oder? 
So händeln wir das jedenfalls..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Passive Reisezeit (Beifahrer, Fahrt im Zug als Passagier,...) = bezahlte Arbeitszeit und gleichzeitig Ruhezeit was die gesetzliche Anforderung angeht, oder?
> So händeln wir das jedenfalls..


sehe ich völlig anders.
Letztens noch aus Kanada gekommen, morgens um 6 zum Kunden,
um 12 zum Flughafen, warten auf den Flug, in Frankfurt in den Zug
und an jeder Milchkanne angehalten, zum schluß waren es 24 Stunden.
Das lass ich mir bezahlen, auch wenn ich nicht Pilot oder Zugführer war,
die nächsten zwei Tage bist du dann Tot.


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Passive Reisezeit (Beifahrer, Fahrt im Zug als Passagier,...) = bezahlte Arbeitszeit und gleichzeitig Ruhezeit was die gesetzliche Anforderung angeht, oder?
> So händeln wir das jedenfalls..


Ist bei uns auch so.
Auch sonst können wir nicht jammern wenn ich hier so lese, was bei manchen normal ist.


----------



## ducati (11 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ist bei uns auch so.
> Auch sonst können wir nicht jammern wenn ich hier so lese, was bei manchen normal ist.


Schau mal was bei Klinikärzten teilweise los ist. Dagegen sind wir alle gut dran.
Die sind 24h in der Klinik, offiziell nur 10 und bezahlt auch nur 10 plus etwas "Bereitschaftsgeld"
Und so hoch ist das Grundgehalt bei z.B Assistenzärzten auch nich...
So, und jetzt hol ich noch den Osteuropäischen Leiharbeiter raus... oder den Chinesischen Wanderarbeiter...


----------



## zako (11 August 2021)

Wie ist es bei Euch denn mit Übernachtung versus tägl Heimfahren geregelt - also wenn Kunden / Niederlassung in der Region ist? 
Z.B. wenn einfache Fahrt <45 Minuten, fährt man heim, ansonsten Hotel? Oder entscheidend ihr das selbst?
Rechnet ihr auch die Fahrzeit zum Hotel ab  - auch wenn es nur 15 Min weg ist, wäre das tägl halbe Stunde Fahrzeit (ich selbst mache es nicht - wenn ich zu Hause bin, dann zahlt mir auch keiner die Fahrt ins Büro).


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Wie ist es bei Euch denn mit Übernachtung versus tägl Heimfahren geregelt - also wenn Kunden / Niederlassung in der Region ist?
> Z.B. wenn einfache Fahrt <45 Minuten, fährt man heim, ansonsten Hotel? Oder entscheidend ihr das selbst?
> Rechnet ihr auch die Fahrzeit zum Hotel ab  - auch wenn es nur 15 Min weg ist, wäre das tägl halbe Stunde Fahrzeit (ich selbst mache es nicht - wenn ich zu Hause bin, dann zahlt mir auch keiner die Fahrt ins Büro).


Wir haben da Spielraum.
So ab 45min ist Übernachten auch kein Problem.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (11 August 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Wie ist es bei Euch denn mit Übernachtung versus tägl Heimfahren geregelt - also wenn Kunden / Niederlassung in der Region ist?
> Z.B. wenn einfache Fahrt <45 Minuten, fährt man heim, ansonsten Hotel? Oder entscheidend ihr das selbst?
> Rechnet ihr auch die Fahrzeit zum Hotel ab  - auch wenn es nur 15 Min weg ist, wäre das tägl halbe Stunde Fahrzeit (ich selbst mache es nicht - wenn ich zu Hause bin, dann zahlt mir auch keiner die Fahrt ins Büro).


In meiner jetzigen Firma schreiben wir alles per Hand auf.
Also hat jeder Spielraum alles korrekt aufzuschreiben.
Alles unter einer Stunde fahre ich zurück dierekt heim.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 August 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Wie ist es bei Euch denn mit Übernachtung versus tägl Heimfahren geregelt - also wenn Kunden / Niederlassung in der Region ist?
> Z.B. wenn einfache Fahrt <45 Minuten, fährt man heim, ansonsten Hotel? Oder entscheidend ihr das selbst?
> Rechnet ihr auch die Fahrzeit zum Hotel ab  - auch wenn es nur 15 Min weg ist, wäre das tägl halbe Stunde Fahrzeit (ich selbst mache es nicht - wenn ich zu Hause bin, dann zahlt mir auch keiner die Fahrt ins Büro).


Wenn ich denn mal nach Stunden abrechne beginnt die Arbeitszeit morgen mit Abfahrt vom Hotel und endet abends bei Abfahrt von der Firma. Also eine Fahrt ist Arbeitszeit. Wie ich finde ein guter Kompromiss


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn ich denn mal nach Stunden abrechne beginnt die Arbeitszeit morgen mit Abfahrt vom Hotel und endet abends bei Abfahrt von der Firma. Also eine Fahrt ist Arbeitszeit. Wie ich finde ein guter Kompromiss


Dito


----------



## s_kraut (11 August 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn ich denn mal nach Stunden abrechne beginnt die Arbeitszeit morgen mit Abfahrt vom Hotel und endet abends bei Abfahrt von der Firma. Also eine Fahrt ist Arbeitszeit. Wie ich finde ein guter Kompromiss


Hm warum fährst du so halb gern in deiner Freizeit rum?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Hm warum fährst du so halb gern in deiner Freizeit rum?


naja... wie weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde wird die die Zeit von zu Hause in die Firma auch nicht bezahlt


----------



## s_kraut (11 August 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> naja... wie weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde wird die die Zeit von zu Hause in die Firma auch nicht bezahlt


ja dann passt es ja, dann schaukel ich lieber daheim wenn es das Gleiche einbringt..


----------



## waldy (11 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen
War schon jemand während Inbetriebnahme mit Corona Virus krank gewesen?
Oder einfach krank gewesen?
Wie lief bei euch in diese Moment aus?
War Ihre Firma für Sie Hilfsbereit gewesen ?
Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (12 August 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> War schon jemand während Inbetriebnahme mit Corona Virus krank gewesen?
> Oder einfach krank gewesen?
> Wie lief bei euch in diese Moment aus?
> ...


Wir haben eine (externe) Help-Hotline.
Hilft bei Krankheit, aber auch bei Dokumentenverlust oder Ärger mit Behörden.
Bei Krankheit besorgen sie dir im einfachsten Fall einen Dolmetscher oder einen deutschsprechenden Arzt.
Im schlimmsten Fall wirst du zurückgeholt.
Laut Kollegen funktioniert es gut.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir haben eine (externe) Help-Hotline.
> Hilft bei Krankheit.


Wir auch, die 112 😇


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ja dann passt es ja, dann schaukel ich lieber daheim wenn es das Gleiche einbringt..


Wer den Job nur wegen der Kohle macht sollte auch besser zu Hause bleiben  Es muss auch Spaß machen zu mindestens Grundsätzlich.


----------



## s_kraut (12 August 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wer den Job nur wegen der Kohle macht sollte auch besser zu Hause bleiben  Es muss auch Spaß machen zu mindestens Grundsätzlich.


Klar, muss es Spass machen, keiner macht was gern nur für Kohle.
Aber es muss auch Kohle machen. Weil so viel Spass macht es dann doch nicht, dass man dafür verhungern möchte.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Klar, muss es Spass machen, keiner macht was gern nur für Kohle.
> Aber es muss auch Kohle machen. Weil so viel Spass macht es dann doch nicht, dass man dafür verhungern möchte.


Ich glaube bei uns muss niemand verhungern.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 August 2021)

Ist das jetzt ein Wettbewerb wer am liebsten Umsonst Arbeitet.
Ich habe kein schlechtes Gewisse, sämtliche Aufwendungen, die
nicht Privater Natur sind, bezahlt zu nehmen.
So etwas Absurdes Fahrzeit nicht zu berechnen, im Maschinenbau,
kann man in keinster Weise unterstützen.
Was kommt als Nächstes, ihr sitzt vor dem Rechner und wenn ihr
gerade nicht tippt, Stopt ihr die Zeit.


----------



## s_kraut (12 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei uns muss niemand verhungern.


Dank es denen, die für gerechte Bezahlung kämpfen.

Manche haben Familie und Kosten - und wenn man auf Zuhause verzichten soll, dann sollte das entsprechend entschädigt werden.


----------



## s_kraut (12 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So etwas Absurdes Fahrzeit nicht zu berechnen, im Maschinenbau,
> kann man in keinster Weise unterstützen.


Wird demnächst auch auf Taxifahrer und Zugführer umgemünzt. Reisezeit ist Spasszeit..


----------



## JSEngineering (12 August 2021)

Ich habe immer das Gefühl, Handwerker haben weniger Skrupel, sich bezahlen zu lassen, als hoch spezialisierte Fachkräfte... und der Privatmann zahlt es auch bereitwillig.

Wer einen Handwerker bestellt, zahlt selbstverständlich Rüstzeiten und Anfahrt. Gleichzeitig wird aber erwartet, dass ein Ingenieur kostenfrei zum Kunden fährt und vor Ort zu einem All-In-Stundensatz arbeitet.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein Wettbewerb wer am liebsten Umsonst Arbeitet.
> Ich habe kein schlechtes Gewisse, sämtliche Aufwendungen, die
> nicht Privater Natur sind, bezahlt zu nehmen.
> So etwas Absurdes Fahrzeit nicht zu berechnen, im Maschinenbau,
> ...


Es geht hier um ein paar Minuten Fahrzeit vom Hotel zur Firma.  Aber im Grunde bin ich glücklich das ich meist nach Festpreis bezahlt werde 👍.


----------



## Blockmove (12 August 2021)

Es gibt ganz einfach Dinge, die nicht durch irgendwelche schriftlichen Regelungen und Vorgaben starr fixiert sind.
Und solange das ausgewogen ist und es von keiner Seite (Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer) einseitig ausgenutzt wird, ist es doch in Ordnung.
Ob es nun die Fahrt zum Hotel oder die Stunden im Homeoffice sind.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Dank es denen, die für gerechte Bezahlung kämpfen.
> 
> Manche haben Familie und Kosten - und wenn man auf Zuhause verzichten soll, dann sollte das entsprechend entschädigt werden.


Nur um kurz klar zustellen. Natürlich bin ich für die Bezahlung jeder geschäftlichen Minute ab der Haustür. Für meine gerechte Bezahlung kämpfe ich im übrigen selber.


----------



## s_kraut (12 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nur um kurz klar zustellen. Natürlich bin ich für die Bezahlung jeder geschäftlichen Minute ab der Haustür. Für meine gerechte Bezahlung kämpfe ich im übrigen selber.


Ok danke!


----------



## waldy (12 August 2021)

Was fehlt noch, das ist Gehalt Angaben als Quereinsteiger.
Warum Quereinsteiger?
Jede Firma hat eigene Maschine Park. Und bei jede Firma jede Anlage wird nach eigener Philosophie eingebaut und Programmiert. Deswegen bei jede Firma braucht Einarbeitung s Zeit.
Und die Frage, mit welche Gehalt kann man in Einarbeitung s Zeit mit Firma Gehalt vereinbaren als Einsteiger

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2021)

Waldy es gibt es genügend Threads zum Gehalt.
Bei uns im Konzern fängt ein Techniker mit EG11 ( Baden Württemberg ) an.


----------



## Heinileini (13 August 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Was fehlt noch, das ist Gehalt Angaben als Quereinsteiger.
> Warum Quereinsteiger?


Warum nicht QuerEinsteiger? War selbst mal einer. Kam von der BetriebsSystemProgrammierung in Assembler mit ZeitscheibenTechnik und wurde in S5 und zyklische Programmierung gestürzt. Na und? War eigentlich kein Thema.
Ungewohnt war, dass hauptsächlich mit EinzelBits gearbeitet wurde und es dafür spezielle Befehle gab (U, O, R, S, =) - letzteres hat den Umgang damit erheblich erleichtert.
Aber die Verknüpfungen (BOOLEsche Algebra) waren nichts Neues, sondern sehr vertraut.


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Waldy es gibt es genügend Threads zum Gehalt.
> Bei uns im Konzern fängt ein Techniker mit EG11 ( Baden Württemberg ) an.


EG11 für SPS-Programmierer?
Das gibts bei uns nur für Führungskräfte..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> EG11 für SPS-Programmierer?
> Das gibts bei uns nur für Führungskräfte..


mein Beileid


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> mein Beileid


Hm ja, zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu viel.

Grad gegoogelt Bayerns EG11 ist nicht das Gleiche wie das BW EG11  🤠


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Hm ja, zum Leben zu wenig zum Sterben zu viel.
> 
> Grad gegoogelt Bayerns EG11 ist nicht das Gleiche wie das BW EG11  🤠


ja dann auch noch die Harten Lebensbedinungen, dort wird
noch nicht einmal anständig Hochdeutsch gesprochen.

Wie hälst du das aus ?


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ja dann auch noch die Harten Lebensbedinungen, dort wird
> noch nicht einmal anständig Hochdeutsch gesprochen.
> 
> Wie hälst du das aus ?






Die Tabelle is nicht die Neueste, aber große Sprünge gab es da in der Vergangenheit selten:


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2021)

Das Thema ERA und EG führt bei uns im Konzern auch immer zu netten Diskussionen.
Besonders mit den Kollegen aus Bayern und Brandenburg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2021)

Bei uns in NRW sind wir ja auch mit der ERA weit unten,
ich habe letztens noch bei einen Schneider zwei Löcher
zusätlich in meinen Gürtel stanzen lassen.
Dh für dieses Jahr musste ich meinen Gürtel 6 Löcher enger
schnallen.


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2021)

Man sollte die Tarifverträge einfach an die Gastronomiepreise koppeln: +10% Pro Jahr
Oder an die Immobilienpreise...Ewiger Frieden, keine Streiks


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2021)

@rostiger Nagel 

Dann müsst ihr mal bei euren Gutsherren vorsprechen.
Die Preise von Produkten aus NRW sind hoch und die Gehälter der Mitarbeiter in NRW zum Verhungern.
Aber irgendwo muss das Geld ja bleiben ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel
> 
> Dann müsst ihr mal bei euren Gutsherren vorsprechen.
> Die Preise von Produkten aus NRW sind hoch und die Gehälter der Mitarbeiter in NRW zum Verhungern.
> Aber irgendwo muss das Geld ja bleiben ...


Wir waren ja guter Hoffnung das der nach Berlin geht,
es sieht aber so aus das wir ihn nicht los werden.
Was für ein Ehlend.


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir waren ja guter Hoffnung das der nach Berlin geht,
> es sieht aber so aus das wir ihn nicht los werden.
> Was für ein Ehlend.


Vielleicht sollte man die Wahlergebnisse der NRW-Ministerpräsidentenwahl nochmal kontrollieren.
Wahrscheinlich hat da Putin seine Hacker üben lassen.  😁


----------



## zako (13 August 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir waren ja guter Hoffnung das der nach Berlin geht,
> es sieht aber so aus das wir ihn nicht los werden.
> Was für ein Ehlend.


... vielleicht findet sich da noch ein Weg - vielleicht als Minister. 
In Bayern war man ja auch froh, dass man Hrn.Seehofer nach Berlin weiterloben konnte.


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... vielleicht findet sich da noch ein Weg - vielleicht als Minister.
> In Bayern war man ja auch froh, dass man Hrn.Seehofer nach Berlin weiterloben konnte.


Da hätte ich jetzt ein prominenteres Beispiel erwartet.





Der hat sogar ein eigenes Ministerium in Brüssel bekommen, mit dem Zweck zum Abbau der Bürokratie.


----------



## zako (13 August 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Da hätte ich jetzt ein prominenteres Beispiel erwartet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... und das nachdem ihn Altkanzler Schröder im Elbe- Hochwasser versenkt hatte.


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... vielleicht findet sich da noch ein Weg - vielleicht als Minister.
> In Bayern war man ja auch froh, dass man Hrn.Seehofer nach Berlin weiterloben konnte.


Hmmm ... Vielleicht als Vizekanzler unter AnnaLena oder Olaf?

Ich glaub, ich unterstütze da lieber die Forderung nach einem Ausstieg Bayerns aus der Bundesrepublik und jammere nicht mehr über Markus und Hubert


----------



## zako (13 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Ich glaub, ich unterstütze da lieber die Forderung nach einem Ausstieg Bayerns aus der Bundesrepublik und jammere nicht mehr über Markus und Hubert


... also Dieter, bei der nächsten Wahl die Bayernpartei wählen!
Die haben ja bei der Europawahl in Berlin- Kreuzberg mit Dirndl und Lederhose mit dem Spruch "ihr wollt uns ja auch loswerden" geworben. 😜


----------

